

Pablo Escobar’s hippos: A growing problem - outrightfree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27905743

======
doug1001
surprisingly, the title is not 'click-bait'\--this bbc post is actually about
a herd of hippopotamus--all of which the late Colombian drug lord Pablo
Escobar brought to Columbia (or else they are off offspring of those Escobar
brought directly in to the country.

i highly recommend reading this; at the very least it's worth scanning just to
see the photo of a Colombian vet examining the teeth of a hippo whose mouth is
wide open. Underneath that photo is the caption: "Carlos Valderrama may be the
only vet to have castrated a hippo in the wild"

~~~
junto
Funny, the more famous Colombian 'Carlos Valderrama' was this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7A5smuVFs8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7A5smuVFs8)

